# new goat owner here



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I am now in the process of buying a 1969 gto and I thought I would stop by and say hello to everyone. I am sure I will be asking alot of questions. This is my first muscle car and I plan to take good care of her. It's a 69 with matching #'s and I am just so excited to get her. ALOHA


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to GTOforum and congratulations on the new 69 goat.


----------



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

thnks 05gto is seems you have a vast knowledge of this model.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

That sound like a beauty. Give us some pics man. 

I was a owner of a 67 for three years. 400 block with matching #'s. Let us know all the specifics(engine, tranny, carb, factory AC?, ext/int color, if you know them.) Most of the guys on this forum have newer ones(myself included) but your baby is more than welcome.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome dude


----------



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

:rock


----------



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Welcome from a "oldgoat" owner


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

my bad, I havent welcomed you yet.

HOWDY!


----------



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

It's a 69 black on black hardtop with a 400 and 4 on the floor. all # match but it used to be green. I can live with the color not being stock. I love black cars. I will post pictures when I get off work. Or you can see it at classicmusclecars.com ALOHA


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

checked, couldnt find a black hardtop 69 goat anywhere on there.


----------



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

Its there go to showroom then on the right side of the page is search. type gto. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

Pretty !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

how much would you guys pay for this?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Go to www.nada.com and click on muscle cars and complete to get this info.


----------

